# Gap in snowboard metal edge



## Kaja_V

So I got a Salomon 2019 gypsy (second hand but brand new I checked it all over there were no problems) and today I took it to Milton Keynes to do a 2 hour session and when I got home I checked the board over again and there was this gap in the metal edge near the tail tip (weird place and I didn't do any jibbing) I'm wondering if it's a manufacturing fault? I don't have money to get a new board and I really don't want to toss this one away. Would epoxy be okay to fill this in?

p.s. I ride regular and haven't ridden switch on this board yet


----------



## lab49232

Kaja_V said:


> So I got a Salomon 2019 gypsy (second hand but brand new I checked it all over there were no problems) and today I took it to Milton Keynes to do a 2 hour session and when I got home I checked the board over again and there was this gap in the metal edge near the tail tip (weird place and I didn't do any jibbing) I'm wondering if it's a manufacturing fault? I don't have money to get a new board and I really don't want to toss this one away. Would epoxy be okay to fill this in?


Well since metal doesn't come in a solid loop there usually needs to be a spot where the two ends wrap around to meet eachother.... Relax it's meant to be that way.


----------



## Kaja_V

ah okay, thanks it's my first time getting a board and I spooked XD for the past year I've been riding I've only used rental boards. Many thanks again.


----------



## speedjason

Pretty normal.
Some boards only have metal on the side cuts no tip and tail.


----------



## futurefunk

I've had two Salomon board's and they both had this condition. No issues resulting from them, although one did have the whole edge slowly separate from the actual base (separate problem). Purely cosmetic, and any filler will likely pop out since the gap is so small.


----------



## Andra715

I also have a Salomon Wonder. It's new, but it's the model from 2016 and I saw that gap when I came home (mine is more little and natural, maybe just 1mm) but I was still concerned. Glad to hear that is just a manufacture thing and it's normal.


----------



## Radialhead

Be careful using your own board at Milton Keynes, they're not great at looking after the ice on the lifts so you sometimes get the metal staples in the plywood showing through. They can take big gouges out of the bottom of your board.


----------

